# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Facebook bị chặn là do cản đường kiếm tiền của Nhà mạng !?

## vivawhite

ngày 5/1/2012, viện cntt - đại học quốc gia hà nội tổ chức hội thảo “công nghệ xử lý ngôn ngữ và phát triển thị trường nội dung số việt nam ra thế giới”.



​một trong những thông tin nóng hổi của buổi hội thảo được ông nguyễn lâm thanh, giám đốc vtc đưa ra:“*facebook** bị chặn do “nhà mạng” cân nhắc lợi ích kinh tế.”*các lý do và nhận định mà ông đưa ra như sau:

1. ”đường truyền quốc tế đắt hơn hẳn đường truyền quốc nội. khi các nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ có thể sinh ra tiền như voice, ip.. gia tăng thì nhà mạng sẽ “bóp” ngay đường truyền của những dịch vụ không tạo ra tiền mà tiêu tốn băng thông như facebook, youtube. theo thống kê, hiện có tới 70 – 80% băng thông quốc tế chạy qua 2 cổng facebook và youtube mà không tạo bất cứ đồng tiền nào cho nhà mạng”

2. “việc chặn facebook không xuất phát từ lý do chính trị mà chỉ đơn thuần vì lý do kinh tế, hiện tượng facebook bị chặn không bao giờ diễn ra đồng loạt và liên tục trên phạm vi toàn quốc, chỉ thỉnh thoảng tắc nghẽn ở đâu đó khi các nhà cung cấp dịch vụ viễn thông cân nhắc về việc tạm dẹp những dịch vụ không sinh lời để thông đường cho những dịch vụ có tính ưu tiên, sống còn hơn.”

3. ”tầm 30 tết chắc chắn không bao giờ truy cập được vào facebook vì lúc đó rất nhiều việt kiều gọi điện về trong nước, các nhà mạng sẽ ưu tiên đường truyền cho dịch vụ thoại để thu tiền”

những thông tin ông lâm thanh đưa ra ở trên đã hâm nóng không khí của hội thảo "công nghệ xử lý ngôn ngữ và phát triển thị trường nội dung số việt nam ra thế giới" do viện cntt - đại học quốc gia hà nội tổ chức ngày 5/1/2012.
-------------

*---------- một chút suy nghĩ --------* 
​(_*lưu ý: nếu có bức xúc thì cũng không nên comment thiếu lịch sự nhé bà con!)
_
như vậy có thể nói trắng ra là lý do nhà mạng chặn facebook là do cản đường kiếm tiền của nhà mạng! thế nhưng vấn đề không chỉ đơn giản chỉ có vậy; đứng dưới vị trí một khách hàng trả tiền cho nhà mạng để sử dụng dịch vụ internet thì thực sự đây là một sự bất công mà sự giải thích không thỏa đáng!

1. tại sao nhà mạng không thông báo thẳng lý do chính cho người dùng khi chặn facebook mà luôn nói lấp lửng, lấy đủ lý do này nọ, gây hoang mang dư luận, tạo những sự tranh cãi, chửi bới không đáng có!

2. tại sao tới bây giờ mói nói ra sự thật? có phải là đang cảm thấy xấu hổ?! kiếm tiền là mục đích chính đáng nhưng tại sao lại phải giấu diếm?!

3. youtube ngốn băng thông hơn facebook nhưng tại sao chỉ chặn facebook?

4. nếu không vì lý do chính trị thì rõ ràng hành động chặn facebook là một hành động thể hiện sự tham lam, yếu kém của nhà mạng! không tôn trọng khách hàng!
*
còn bạn, bạn nghĩ gì?

(khi viết bài này xong thì mr esc tìm được bài phản hồi từ nhà mạng:* http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthr...ong-phai-vi-ly-do-kinh-te&p=239720#post239720)

----------


## jenifer

facebook và zingme mình thấy 2 trang này là 2 trang xã hội như nhau sao face nó lại nổi trội còn zing mình thấy ko thịnh hành bằng face đúng ko các bạn...face thì liên tục bị chặn đổi ip này ip nọ nhưng sao me.zing.vn ko bị chặn nhỉ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## dathoaonline

lúc chặn lúc ko, chả hiểu nổi, face khó quản lý còn zing thì của người việt nên ko chặn

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

có vụ trả tiền băng thông quốc tế nữa à @@

----------

